# I'm in trouble.....



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't know how I did it, but I blew my back out (like I did in 2012)

Right now I am on 750 mg of Vicodin and have an MRI scheduled for Monday, 7:30 am.
I have dogs that have to go out.......

It's not bad enough my back is jacked (took 9 months to heal last time) but I am alone.
My son is in school in IA but is in MI this weekend for hockey.
My oldest has a job.
My youngest is not speaking to me........
My gf is a business owner, and it's her slow season, so she is working boo koo hours cause business is slow.....

I'm screwed.
I am scared. I really am.
If I fall, I am screwed.
I can't go to the hospital over night.......I have dogs......
oy. 

PLEASE pray, please.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Wish you the best.

This is one of those situations that now is one for you to prepare ahead for if it happens again.

I have a similar situation periodically if the nerves in my shoulder prone to dislocation get pinched and I can't take my dogs to their kennel pen or out in the larger fenced yard on their leads as I don't like just letting them have the run of my 3 acre compound because it not only is counter productive to their obedience training, it also allows them to get to close to property lines where they are at higher risk of attack by predators both animal and human.

When I am in physical down mode , I use my rolling desk chair and walker in the house to avoid falls and use a cable leash to let my dogs go outside the house without my having to go out and put myself at higher risk of fall.

I also have plastic washing machine leak pans in the back room lined with newspaper that they can use if during a nerve pinch recovery I can't get them to the door side cable fast enough.

If they have to use the piddle pans I have a chair in proximity that I can safely sit in while rolling and bagging the mess paper and relining the pans with fresh paper.

Once I am fully mobile again, I return to our normal walking and kennel exercising and empty the waste can the soiled paper goes in during my down time.

Your facing yet another single running a country household issue. A way to look at it to release your creativity is to consider if your hurting but still able to take the time to post about it on your computer is replace the :kung: computer aspect with the necessary task instead of the computer in front of you and proceed cautiously.

Hope you feel better quickly.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

And another reason I don't have a dog . Not really lol.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

*1.* get an exercise pen so you can put the dogs out in THAT near the door so they can potty.

*2.* go to a thrift store and buy a used walker/wheelchair/cane...whatever you NEED to get around

*3.* Find a Jack rescue in your area and talk to them. They can find/recommend a GOOD reputable sitter or kennel for your dogs, & they will likely know someone who can come and get them and take them where they need to go, IF they need to go.

*4. *Your friend knows there is a problem. Arrange that she call you twice a day, you wouldn't have to stay on the floor LONG if you fall, and someone will know to look for you. As a hint...if you happen to have a Swiss Ball (exercise ball)and are familiar with one, it can be easier to get up off the floor using one.

*5.* Talk to the medical professionals...you are not the ONLY person new to Florida, with few friends, who needs help. They have dealt with this before. A LOT!

Mon


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Ice it until it's numb. That should give you a little mobility.

Icy hot patches and aleve usually gets me over the worst of it.

Find something to use as a cane if you have to go outside. It might take enough off your back to prevent spasming.

What I think happens is a nerve gets pinched resulting in a muscle spasm. Somehow you need to relax the muscle - ice, hot pad, massage, etc. Lots of times a chiropractor can fix you in 1 session.


----------



## wannabfarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

I also have back problems. Pain meds and move around as much as possible even with a walker. If you can't walk alternate sitting and laying down. This usually happens to me two or three times a year. I got a nice routine down so now I'm only out for 2 to 4 days. When it started happening I was out for about 2 weeks. Best of luck


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm sorry you are facing this. I'm also alone and there are few people who are willing to help even though I've been in this town several years, so I can empathize. You mentioned in an earlier post right after you moved that you were attending church (or visiting churches?). Can you call the church and explain your situation? That might also help you meet friends. What about your landlord (lady?)? Could you call and ask for a referral for someone to help? 

Laura, you are strong and brave. You can and will get through this.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Once again, I feel so blessed to have my DD and DB living on the same property.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

great ideas.
thank you for your prayers.
i am definitely afraid......


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Since it's your back, the walker might feel better to you. The ones with wheels move faster, the ones without wheels are more stable if you need to lean on it a lot.

Being afraid does NOTHING for you, planning to cover the bases DOES.

Mon


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh Laura I'm feeling your pain. You got some wonderful ideas. You could also call a vet close by to see if they have any people to recommend. You will get thru this and come out stronger. I hope it doesn't take as long for you to heal this time. ((HUGS))


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> I don't know how I did it, but I blew my back out (like I did in 2012)
> 
> Right now I am on 750 mg of Vicodin and have an MRI scheduled for Monday, 7:30 am.
> I have dogs that have to go out.......
> ...


I'm sorry you're going through this and hope someone can help shortly. 

When I was injured, a member suggested an office chair to help me move around in the house which may be helpful for you until you can get a walker or a more useful aid. 

I did similar to my back about 6 years ago and would counsel you to stay out of the bathtub. I had the great idea that a nice warm bath would make me feel better and it did, right up until I realized there was no way to get out without making a bad thing worse. 

Do only what you can, don't worry about what you can't do and keep in touch with your friend, even if it is only by texting so somebody has an idea that you're not in a bigger bind.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I got up at 5 am, and I could move.
Made coffee, went to the bathroom, came back to the couch.
So far, so good.
Waiting for the sun to rise to take the girls out.....I don't walk them in the dark because I cannot see the snakes/alligators!!

When the pain is at an 8 or better, I cannot lift my right leg to cross my left leg..it just has no strength. The only comfortable position is on my hands and knees, w/ my head at a slight upward angle. Once the Vicodin kicks in (and it took almost an hour last night) I have to lay dead still almost flat on my back.

I have had 3 kids. My second, and largest (8lb2oz 21 1/2 in long) I delivered w/o drugs........I have had 3 knee surgeries.......had the side of my face kicked in....abscessed teeth.........
This pain is like have a chainsaw blade rolled up in your back, and slowly pulled out.

2012 I tore open my L5 disc. The jelly from that disc leaked out onto my syatic nerve. That produced 'Lightning strikes' in my right leg; I would be sitting or laying still and out of no where, my leg would 'kick' like the doc hit it w/ his little hammer for a reaction......only my WHOLE leg would kick. Eventually to smoked the never in my right achellies.....I have no 'hammer reaction' as that nerve is dead.....
It is an act of congress to get up slow and the correct way to go to the bathroom. One false move will drop me to the floor in writhing pain.
Once I am up, I cannot be up long, even if it feels better......because I WILL pay for it.
Thursday night, I drove 7 miles to a friends to play cards. Sat in a comfy chair for 1.5 hours and played two rounds of cards, went home, laid down.
Went to the doc in the box friday, went to the drug store, grabbed a couple things at the grocery......got home and thought I would die.
I walk VERY slow, I do not carry anything heavy......it's just that bad.

Watching TV or farting around on the computer are the best things for me right now, because if I get up and do anything, no matter how small or how big; it turns into unmanageable pain........it sucks.

I just need to make it thru the weekend. I have an MRI scheduled for 7 am Monday morning. I am begging God for Mercy.....and forgiveness. Please continue to pray.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow, Laura! Just wow. It's so great to hear you're a bit better this morning... so far anyway. It's a miserable feeling when a friend is out of it and you can't do anything to help. It ain't much, but you've been in my thoughts since I first read your news. And, you'll stay there till you report all clear. 

I'm with wr on this one. Do only what you can. (Right...as if you got much of a choice, huh?)  I know... Maybe it _i_s obvious, but it's still great advice. Lots of that above to choose from. In a way, it's good you've already had back problems. You already know a bunch about how to deal with this. You also know the things you _can't_ do. Take it slow and easy.

ETA: Umm, just a suggestion, lol. Maybe you best stay away from GC...? Cuz, there's anecdotal evidence that reading there has been known to cause health issues. Back spasms, migraine headaches, involuntary eye twitching, you get the idea.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

sustainabilly said:


> Wow, Laura! Just wow. It's so great to hear you're a bit better this morning... so far anyway. It's a miserable feeling when a friend is out of it and you can't do anything to help. It ain't much, but you've been in my thoughts since I first read your news. And, you'll stay there till you report all clear.
> 
> I'm with wr on this one. Do only what you can. (Right...as if you got much of a choice, huh?)  I know... Maybe it _i_s obvious, but it's still great advice. Lots of that above to choose from. In a way, it's good you've already had back problems. You already know a bunch about how to deal with this. You also know the things you _can't_ do. Take it slow and easy.
> *
> ETA: Umm, just a suggestion, lol. Maybe you best stay away from GC...? Cuz, there's anecdotal evidence that reading there has been known to cause health issues. Back spasms, migraine headaches, involuntary eye twitching, you get the idea. *


Loose bowels, delusions, hallucinations, and head to wall contact!! LOL
I am 'holding' my comments in GC......it's clear, I am on the 'wrong side' ha ha!!:shocked:


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Said a prayer for you and your pups.

Maybe when things are a bit more under control you could figure out getting a safe kennel oytside, so you could have a safe place for your dogs to be if your back goes out again, or a dog door on an automatic timer (like our co-op has.

In a pinch I can leave our pooch in an outdoor kennel or even the basement with food and water. We have our livestock setup with feed water and shelter and outdoor access so that they only need attending every few days in stead of everyday.

It gave me much peace of mind to know they would be okay in a pinch. We've had health problems crop up unexpectedly too, and sometimes we just have to go someplace all day or overnight. Heck, sometimes, there's just terrible weather or a flu in the house.

Hope you feel better soon.

I messed up my back once on the second day of a three week vacation back east. Just reached a little to far into the truck bed to put groceries in. The pain sucked, but oh my, the anxiety about how my back pain might wreck the plans we'd pulled together was awful. I was shaking from the pain by the time I got to an er a few hours into it, but the tears I had were I think mostly from the stress not knowing what they could do to help keep me going.

Really hope you feel like you can function soon. Even if it's not at full strength.

And, praying you find a great doctor soon in Florida. Having to rely on er docs, is rotten. Prayed for rest, and peace, and healing, and contentment, and great care for you and your dogs.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Laura
Keep your phone handy at all times


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

In case of emergency don't worry about the dogs they will be just fine without food and water over night. 
In fact it's not likly three days would kill them. Not the favored way but passable. 
If you can get your friend to feed and waters them daily or at least every second day they will be fine till you get back.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm at the VA often and see many Vet's without limbs and huge smiles on their faces, it always help put my pain in perspective. 

Give it time and rest and you'll be better soon.


----------



## Lazerus (Apr 23, 2015)

750 mg of vicodin is a lot. I weigh over 200 pounds and have never taken more than 10 mg at a time.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

7.5 of vicodin, the rest is tylenol.
3.5 and 5.0's were not touching the pain.

I am 122lbs, and it took the 750 an hour to knock the pain down to where I could breathe. 3 hours before I was comfortable.
It's a really large amount of pain.

Praise the Lord, thank you for the prayers, I have not had to take any meds today as the pain is not there....maybe a 1-2 when I walk to the bathroom.....I am gonna stay laying down the rest of today and all of tomorrow, so I can make it to the MRI Monday!!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> In case of emergency don't worry about the dogs they will be just fine without food and water over night.
> In fact it's not likly three days would kill them. Not the favored way but passable.
> If you can get your friend to feed and waters them daily or at least every second day they will be fine till you get back.


Today I filled their dishes w/ food, and will a giant mixing bowl w/ water.
They are disciplined and will only eat when they are hungry!!
So they are good to go for a few days.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

If you leave the top off the toilet it will automatically stay full.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

God is good!

Did the MRI at 8am. Saw the doc at 10am.
Just as I was about to leave, MRI showed up at docs.

Bulging Disc in my L5/S1.
That bulge is protruding (I actually felt it push out Friday evening....) has pushed the old injury (tore the disc in 2012) onto my nerve (which is why my leg was going numb....my WHOLE leg).
SO
Good news, God moved quick, provided doc's and clear diagnosis.
It's not a new injury, and it's not as bad as the old injury.
I have a physical therapy appointment tomorrow.
Doc said I could be back in business in 2 weeks.

Please, if you do NOT listen or believe ANYTHING I say; I beg you hear this.
STRESS can wreck you. Take away your 'life' as you know it.
STRESS physically destroys the human body.

If it's prayer, meditation, essential oils, herbs, vitamins, therapy, medication........whatever you have to do, to bring down your stress......do it now.

If I had the last 25 years to do over, I would have trained my kids not to stress, and when *I* am not stressed out it's not that I don't care, it's that I do care......cause if mama's broke, she can't help no one.

Please......please, whatever it takes, please, stress is a killer.
Stress has accomplices. Anger, bitterness, and unforgiveness......
Your health is NOT worth whatever is stressing you out........


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm glad to hear you had a somewhat good report from the doc. Take it as easy as you can and allow yourself to heal. If you have a long lead for the pups, tie it to the door handle and let one out at a time on the lead. That way you don't have to go out yourself.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Belfrybat said:


> I'm glad to hear you had a somewhat good report from the doc. Take it as easy as you can and allow yourself to heal. If you have a long lead for the pups, tie it to the door handle and let one out at a time on the lead. That way you don't have to go out yourself.


I live right on the river...and I don't want a gator or snake to get 'em.
We walk "fully loaded" if you know what I mean....:shocked:


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> I don't know how I did it, but I blew my back out (like I did in 2012)
> 
> Right now I am on 750 mg of Vicodin and have an MRI scheduled for Monday, 7:30 am.
> I have dogs that have to go out.......
> ...


talkin with God now, putting in some good words for you and the dogs.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> I live right on the river...and I don't want a gator or snake to get 'em.
> We walk "fully loaded" if you know what I mean....:shocked:


Sounds like a scary place to live :surrender:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah, but for the handful of 'scary' things, there are 1000 amazing things!!!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Good report and praises for that. Glad it is no worse that it is. I appreciate your points about stress, thank you.

Still praying.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

LZ10, very glad to see that you are springing back. 

I know your pain having sustained permanent injuries (multiple times to) C 3-5 and L2-5. 

The sciatic nerve pain is the worst in my opinion and what did not cure me but has helped me manage pain was what I learned from really good physical therapists.

If you have insurance do yourself a solid and find a really good medical physical therapist that can get you on a gentle exercise program to help strengthen smaller muscles that have weakened due to injuries. This helps you become more stable (even when those of us who have been injured in these areas seem healed, we aren't. The damage is usually permanent and other larger muscles take over. Sometimes those muscles get so over worked from their over compensation that they actually pull our vertebra out and here comes the sciatic or whatever other nerve bundle pain).

Physical therapists and doing their exercises religiously along with a few strategic medical devices and I've been able to manage my pain rather effectively now for 5 years (only been listening for 5 lol) after decades of chronic pain and reinjuring myself.

This is one of the best things I have ever done for myself and because of it, the Vicodin, tranquilizers and muscle relaxers I used to eat handfuls of I don't use anymore at all. About 3 times a year something will happen that I need to have a relaxer for and I have that small bag of mj in my sock drawer, a couple of draws and a good sleep on a good mattress is all I need now.....and my exercise ball and stretchers twice a week


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

WhyNot said:


> LZ10, very glad to see that you are springing back.
> 
> I know your pain having sustained permanent injuries (multiple times to) C 3-5 and L2-5.
> 
> The sciatic nerve pain is the worst in my opinion and what did not cure me but has helped me manage pain was what I learned from really good physical therapists.


I have had 3 kids, one child 8lbs 2 oz 22 1/2 inches long...with NO drugs.
I have had 3 knee surgeries.
Multiple abcessed teeth in my youth........

NOTHING NOTHING compares to the pain when that jelly hit my sciatic nerve. Nothing......



> If you have insurance do yourself a solid and find a really good medical physical therapist that can get you on a gentle exercise program to help strengthen smaller muscles that have weakened due to injuries. This helps you become more stable (even when those of us who have been injured in these areas seem healed, we aren't. The damage is usually permanent and other larger muscles take over. Sometimes those muscles get so over worked from their over compensation that they actually pull our vertebra out and here comes the sciatic or whatever other nerve bundle pain).
> 
> Physical therapists and doing their exercises religiously along with a few strategic medical devices and I've been able to manage my pain rather effectively now for 5 years (only been listening for 5 lol) after decades of chronic pain and reinjuring myself.
> 
> This is one of the best things I have ever done for myself and because of it, the Vicodin, tranquilizers and muscle relaxers I used to eat handfuls of I don't use anymore at all. About 3 times a year something will happen that I need to have a relaxer for and I have that small bag of mj in my sock drawer, a couple of draws and a good sleep on a good mattress is all I need now.....and my exercise ball and stretchers twice a week


I see an AMAZING PT 2 x a week every week in Oct.
She prints off the exercises I am to do, so that I do them correctly.
As she is teaching me, while I am working on a machine, etc. I have her put her hand on the muscle I am supposed to be working to make sure I am doing it right, then mentally mark how my body is positioned, and what muscle it's working.

She told me, the older I get, the more I will want to incorporate this into my life at least 3 x a week.

She said I am in amazing good shape, very limber, pretty strong.......
THAT tells me (and her) that this injury was SELF INDUCED because of stress......
THAT is an issue between me and God........and He's workin' that out.
Now I have to do my part to keep my heart and mind where it belongs, and strengthen the body to do what I am supposed to do!!

I hate drugs. HATE HATE HATE to take drugs.
I only took 1 Vicodin......and gutted out the pain until I could see the PT.
Back traction was AMAZING.
Pulled the verts apart and let that disc slip right back in place.
Thank you Jesus.
That hurt so bad. (not the traction, the disc bulging)

Heal thy mind and heart, and the body will follow.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear the good news! Your proactive steps will carry you a long way, f'sure. 

Be well, sweetie.



.


----------

